# valga decir



## Novato veterano

Buenas noches:

En un análisis de la película _La flor de mi secreto_ de Pedro Almodóvar, leí lo siguiente:  "_El País_ y el país son una y la misma cosa, de manera que lo que es bueno para _El País_ (*valga* decir para PRISA) es bueno para España...."  No me explico el uso de _*valga*_ aquí.  Dado el contexto, parece que es equivalente a _*es decir*_ u _*o sea*_ o _*en otras palabras*_.  Explíquenme por qué se usa *valer* y sobre todo en el subjuntivo.

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## autrex2811

Novato veterano said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> En un análisis de la película _La flor de mi secreto_ de Pedro Almodóvar, leí lo siguiente:  "_El País_ y el país son una y la misma cosa, de manera que lo que es bueno para _El País_ (*valga* decir para PRISA) es bueno para España...."  No me explico el uso de _*valga*_ aquí.  Dado el contexto, parece que es equivalente a _*es decir*_ u _*o sea*_ o _*en otras palabras*_.  Explíquenme por qué se usa *valer* y sobre todo en el subjuntivo.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas.



"Que es algo que más le conviene a PRISA (me imagino será una organización)".

Ese "valga" es una conjugación con la que se expresa una sugerencia o la puntualización de un dato como:

Valga la expresión --- convenga la expresión.
¡Válgame!
Valga decir que ellos fueron los culpables y no los otros.
Valga señalar que esto es más conveniente para esa organización.

Espero esto le ayude un poco más.
Un saludo.


----------



## micafe

Son frases hechas.
*
"It's worth saying"* es más o menos lo que quiere decir. En otros contextos puede querer decir* "needless to say"
*
Hay otro término: *"valga la redundancia"*. que quiere decir algo así como* "if you will forgive the repetition"
*
El verbo *"Valer"* también se usa en* "valer la pena"* que es un término más conocido y que se usa con el verbo conjugado, mientras las otras dos expresiones  se usan solo en la 3ª persona del singular.


----------



## aztlaniano

It's a synecdoche: "El País" is being used to mean "PRISA" (the Polanco media and publishing group which owns El País).


----------



## Novato veterano

Entiendo el significado de la oración y la referencia a PRISA.  Lo que no me explico es por qué se usa el subjuntivo.  Es decir, no parece ser una órden o mandato.  Tampoco  a causa de una expresión sobreentendida de volición, influencia, emoción, etc.  O sea, por una de las razones normales que resultan en el uso del subjuntivo.  ¿La explicación de micafé es la única: es una frase hecha?  Si es asi, ¿qué significado sutil se capta o se comunica en usar el subjuntivo en vez de decir, por ejemplo, "_*más vale *__decir, para PRISA"_?  ¿Hay otras frases hechas comunes con _*valga*_?  ¿Qué tienen en común con _*valga* decir_ y  _*valga*__ la redundancia_?  Pensándolo bien, ¿expresa una órden al lector o al interlocutor de _entender_ lo que realmente quiere decir la persona que habla (PRISA, en vez de _El País_, en mi ejemplo)?


----------



## SevenDays

_Valga_, de_ valer_; ser _válido_, _efectivo_. El indicativo ("_*vale* decir para PRISA"_) indica que _objetivamente_ es así, desde tu punto de vista. "Valga" expresa _posibilidad_ y _obviedad_, que también forman parte del complejo mundo del subjuntivo, tal como _orden_, _mandato_, _emoción_, etc. Como _posibilidad_, "valga" da a entender que no llegamos a la certeza que indica la objetividad del indicativo; o sea, es una objetividad atenuada; existe la posibilidad de que no sea así. _The subjunctive softens the message_. Por otra parte, como _obviedad_, el subjuntivo da a entender que algo es _tan obvio_, _tan claro_, que no es necesario usar el indicativo: *valga la redundancia*; todo el mundo entiende que la redundancia *es* válida. Como obviedad, el subjuntivo ya se convierte en una frase hecha. En el caso de "valga decir PRISA", si es _posibilidad_ u _obviedad_ será cuestión hablante, pues el subjuntivo siempre depende del emisor del mensaje.
Cheers


----------



## Novato veterano

Híjole, Seven Days,

¡Qué interesantes tus comentarios!  Me has dado mucho de pensar, sobre todo lo de la _obviedad_ como causa del uso del subjuntivo.  ¡Qué sutil!  Esto me explica el porqué del uso del subjuntivo en un sin de ejemplos que he venido recolectando durante muchos años acerca de personajes y sucesos históricos. [Ve abajo.]  ¿Estás de acuerdo que el uso del subjuntivo en estos casos es por la _obviedad_?


111/1-3 Sin embargo, el hecho de que el descubrimiento y expansión en las Indias *fuese* una empresa castellana sirvió como motor de difusión del castellano, que de otra forma no hubiese pasado de ser una lengua regional.

Sin duda que en esta faceta, la sociedad española ha dado pasos de gigante desde que Federico García Lorca, inspirado en la sociedad andaluza de los años 30, *escribiese* sus famosos dramas rurales.

Aquel franciscano que *llegara* al Nuevo Mundo descalzo, flaco y harapiento, estamparía su huella en la historia de México.  Wikipedia article on Motolinia 

El territorio ocupado por aquellos pueblos que* ENCONTRARAN* los españoles, en lo que ahora son los países de México, Belize, Guatemala, Honduras y El Salvador, recibe el nombre de Mesoamérica.   --Exposición sobre los olmecas en el aeropuerto de Villahermosa

...fue el primer Presidente mexicano que* VIAJARA* mucho al extranjero. Los vecinos distantes, Alan Riding, pág. 75.

Se busca una nueva estética que viene de lo que* DESCRIBIERA* el mismo Peón y Contreras: _La filosofía positivista y el materialismo levantaban por doquier sus gigantescos tronos_. México: País de ideas, país de novelas: una sociología de la literatura mexicana Sara Sefchovich, págs. 58-59.

Pertenece al Templo Mayor de lo que* FUERA* la Gran Tenochtitlan.  --Información introductoria a la muestra del arte votivo prehispánico en la "Exposición de exvotos" en el Centro Cultural: Arte Contemporáneo

En 711, exactamente un siglo después de que el profeta* HUBIERA* comenzado a propagar su fe, el Islam llegó a las riberas del sur de Europa, invadiendo la España goda. El espejo enterrado, Carlos Fuentes, p. 55/13


Los mexicanos seguimos transformando a la muerte en algo familiar y cotidiano, como estas calaveritas de azúcar.  Ofrendas en lo que *fuera* el centro de México, en memoria de las víctimas del terremoto de 1985.  (p.13 in LOS DIAS DE MUERTOS: UNA COSTUMBRE MEXICANA)

 ...y que se le atribuye al lego fray Juan de Herrera, quien *fuera* maestro de Gaspar Antonio Xiu. (p.23 in TEXTOS MAYAS: UNA ANTOLOGIA GENERAL)

...que se construyó en Toledo, la que *fuera* la capital romana, visigótica y musulmana. (in transcription of RNE)

Por su curiosidad científica, su mente ágil y alerta, y su robusta inteligencia, la aparición de sor Juana Inés de la Cruz en una atmósfera de pedantería, aberraciones y silogismos tiene "algo de sobrenatural y extraordinario" como *dijera *Menéndez y Pelayo*. _Historia de la poesía hispanoamericana_, Tomo I, pág. 67. _Literatura hispanoamericana: Antología crítica_ Tomo I, pág. 151, Orlando Gómez-Gil.

Desde 1979, cuando la primera retrospectiva de Botero *fuera* presentada en el Hirshhorn Museum [1] de Washington, sus exposiciones a través del mundo no se detuvieron.  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_Botero 11-11-12

El 18 de diciembre de 1597 acababa su existencia la que *fuese* amante del emperador Carlos V, siendo enterrada en la iglesia de San Sebastián mártir del Monasterio de Montehano, en Escalante (Cantabria). http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bárbara_Blomberg  1-14-13 Bárbara Blomberg Wikipedia

Ejemplos del subjuntivo
A la derecha de la UCD, Manuel Fraga, quien *fuera* ministro portavoz y de Turismo durante los años del desarrollismo franquista y, posteriormente, vicepresidente y ministro de Interior del primer gobierno del rey Juan Carlos,
La IV edición de las Jornadas ‘Prensa e Iglesia en la España Contemporánea’, organizadas por la Facultad de Humanidades y Ciencias de la Comunicación de la Universidad CEU San Pablo, y que este año se consagran al análisis de la influencia de la Editorial Católica en la Historia de España, se ha iniciado con la conferencia inaugural pronunciada por el que *fue* vicepresidente del Gobierno, Alfonso Osorio.   (_*¿Por qué NO se usa el subjuntivo aquí?*_)


----------



## micafe

> se ha iniciado con la conferencia inaugural pronunciada por el que *fue* vicepresidente del Gobierno, Alfonso Osorio.   (_*¿Por qué NO se usa el subjuntivo aquí?*_)



En varios (no en todos)  de los casos que nombras, se puede usar el pretérito en vez del subjuntivo sin cambiar demasiado el sentido de la frase. 

*Sí *se puede decir: *"....se ha iniciado con la conferencia inaugural pronunciada por el que fuera vicepresidente del Gobierno, Alfonso Osorio.*

Cosas de los idiomas.


----------



## autrex2811

Novato veterano said:


> Híjole, Seven Days,
> 
> ¡Qué interesantes tus comentarios!  Me has dado mucho de pensar, sobre todo lo de la _obviedad_ como causa del uso del subjuntivo.  ¡Qué sutil!  Esto me explica el porqué del uso del subjuntivo en un sin de ejemplos que he venido recolectando durante muchos años acerca de personajes y sucesos históricos. [Ve abajo.]  ¿Estás de acuerdo que el uso del subjuntivo en estos casos es por la _obviedad_?
> 
> 
> 111/1-3 Sin embargo, el hecho de que el descubrimiento y expansión en las Indias *fuese* una empresa castellana sirvió como motor de difusión del castellano, que de otra forma no hubiese pasado de ser una lengua regional.
> 
> Sin duda que en esta faceta, la sociedad española ha dado pasos de gigante desde que Federico García Lorca, inspirado en la sociedad andaluza de los años 30, *escribiese* sus famosos dramas rurales.
> 
> Aquel franciscano que *llegara* al Nuevo Mundo descalzo, flaco y harapiento, estamparía su huella en la historia de México.  Wikipedia article on Motolinia
> 
> El territorio ocupado por aquellos pueblos que* ENCONTRARAN* los españoles, en lo que ahora son los países de México, Belize, Guatemala, Honduras y El Salvador, recibe el nombre de Mesoamérica.   --Exposición sobre los olmecas en el aeropuerto de Villahermosa
> 
> ...fue el primer Presidente mexicano que* VIAJARA* mucho al extranjero. Los vecinos distantes, Alan Riding, pág. 75.
> 
> Se busca una nueva estética que viene de lo que* DESCRIBIERA* el mismo Peón y Contreras: _La filosofía positivista y el materialismo levantaban por doquier sus gigantescos tronos_. México: País de ideas, país de novelas: una sociología de la literatura mexicana Sara Sefchovich, págs. 58-59.
> 
> Pertenece al Templo Mayor de lo que* FUERA* la Gran Tenochtitlan.  --Información introductoria a la muestra del arte votivo prehispánico en la "Exposición de exvotos" en el Centro Cultural: Arte Contemporáneo
> 
> En 711, exactamente un siglo después de que el profeta* HUBIERA* comenzado a propagar su fe, el Islam llegó a las riberas del sur de Europa, invadiendo la España goda. El espejo enterrado, Carlos Fuentes, p. 55/13
> 
> 
> Los mexicanos seguimos transformando a la muerte en algo familiar y cotidiano, como estas calaveritas de azúcar.  Ofrendas en lo que *fuera* el centro de México, en memoria de las víctimas del terremoto de 1985.  (p.13 in LOS DIAS DE MUERTOS: UNA COSTUMBRE MEXICANA)
> 
> ...y que se le atribuye al lego fray Juan de Herrera, quien *fuera* maestro de Gaspar Antonio Xiu. (p.23 in TEXTOS MAYAS: UNA ANTOLOGIA GENERAL)
> 
> ...que se construyó en Toledo, la que *fuera* la capital romana, visigótica y musulmana. (in transcription of RNE)
> 
> Por su curiosidad científica, su mente ágil y alerta, y su robusta inteligencia, la aparición de sor Juana Inés de la Cruz en una atmósfera de pedantería, aberraciones y silogismos tiene "algo de sobrenatural y extraordinario" como *dijera *Menéndez y Pelayo*. _Historia de la poesía hispanoamericana_, Tomo I, pág. 67. _Literatura hispanoamericana: Antología crítica_ Tomo I, pág. 151, Orlando Gómez-Gil.
> 
> Desde 1979, cuando la primera retrospectiva de Botero *fuera* presentada en el Hirshhorn Museum [1] de Washington, sus exposiciones a través del mundo no se detuvieron.  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_Botero 11-11-12
> 
> El 18 de diciembre de 1597 acababa su existencia la que *fuese* amante del emperador Carlos V, siendo enterrada en la iglesia de San Sebastián mártir del Monasterio de Montehano, en Escalante (Cantabria). http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bárbara_Blomberg  1-14-13 Bárbara Blomberg Wikipedia
> 
> Ejemplos del subjuntivo
> A la derecha de la UCD, Manuel Fraga, quien *fuera* ministro portavoz y de Turismo durante los años del desarrollismo franquista y, posteriormente, vicepresidente y ministro de Interior del primer gobierno del rey Juan Carlos,
> La IV edición de las Jornadas ‘Prensa e Iglesia en la España Contemporánea’, organizadas por la Facultad de Humanidades y Ciencias de la Comunicación de la Universidad CEU San Pablo, y que este año se consagran al análisis de la influencia de la Editorial Católica en la Historia de España, se ha iniciado con la conferencia inaugural pronunciada por el que *fue / fuera* vicepresidente del Gobierno, Alfonso Osorio.   (_*¿Por qué NO se usa el subjuntivo aquí?*_)



Saludos.

En los usos que usted escribió, *sí tiene mucho que ver la obviedad* como usted bien lo inteligiera o comprendiera, pues la gran mayoría de los ejemplos que proporcionó corresponden a un uso histórico, una herencia del latín al español; cuando en latín la forma "amave*ram*" es un indicativo. Las reglas gramaticales actuales se dan un frentazo cuando se descubren usos vivos, no sólo en literatura sino en la lengua hablada en algunas regiones hispanas. Cuando un uso es histórico, las reglas gramaticales no son un medio viable para tratar de explicar una variante lingüística que pervive en el desarrollo y evolución de una lengua. No digo que las reglas gramaticales no sirvan; es que es una evolución de la lengua y más le tocaría intervenir en este terreno a la lingüística histórica a fin de dilucidar este tipo de formas lingüísticas alternas.

Por otro lado, pues, ¿qué cree?, que sí se puede decir "_*...se ha iniciado con la conferencia inaugural pronunciada por el que fuera / fue vicepresidente*_..." y en realidad el significado es el mismo, sería decisión propia de quien lo haya escrito en ese momento. Cuando es posibile esta reversibilidad, sólo a uno le queda decir mentalmente o éste o éste. Le diré que con la forma "-se" sí lo he llegado a oír o leer, pero es tantísimo menos común que con la forma en "-ra", por allí se argumenta que sería "un error", pero esto yo me lo reservo; empero, yo le recomiendo que en estos usos emplee más la forma en "-ra". Ahora bien, este uso, al igual que con los demás, es un proceso mental, como decir en inglés "I'd rather go" y "I prefer to read / reading (corríjame si alguno de éstos está mal)". Son formas de decir algo similar.

Un gusto


----------



## Novato veterano

Micafe,

¡Ay, ay, ay!  Tu comentario "...se puede usar el pretérito en vez del subjuntivo _*sin cambiar demasiado el sentido de la frase*_."  es lo que me hace desesperar de aprender las sutilezas de significado  del español.   Es ese "espacio" de diferencia entre un tiempo verbal y  otro que es lo difícil de apreciar para uno que no es hispanohablante de  toda la vida.  ¿Quieres tratar de explicarme la diferencia entre usar _*fue*_ y _*fuera*_ en el ejemplo mío que citas?

Te  confieso que para mí en casi todos los ejemplos de la larga lista que  cité, el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo no tiene pies ni cabeza.   ¿Cómo se puede hablar acerca de personas, lugares y hechos históricos,  en una palabra *hechos*, en el subjuntivo?  Por ejemplo, "Pertenece al Templo Mayor de lo que* FUERA* la Gran Tenochtitlan."  ¿Cómo *FUERA*?  Se sabe que existió, que era la capital de los aztecas, que Cortés la conquistó, etc., etc.  Usar *FUERA* me sugiere que se pone en duda su existencia.  ¿Se puede usar tanto _*fue*_ como *fuera* en este ejemplo?  Si sí, ¿cuál es la diferencia de significado?

Gracias por tu paciencia, pero esta es una cuestión que tengo desde hace muchísimo tiempo.


----------



## S.V.

It is the imperative we're talking about...

_Valga la redundancia_ - _Que valga la redundancia_ - _Que se haga valer la redundancia_ (con sentido irónico)

As if we were saying _Sea suficiente decir que.._. It doesn't make sense to think the verb is in the subjunctive.
___________________________________________________________________________________________

In the last three examples, the subjunctive and the imperative share the same form for the verb _valer_.
 It would be clearer if it wasn't conjugated for the third person:

i.e. _Que se calle - Cállese_, but _Que te cayes - Cállate.
___________________________________________________________________________________________
_


Novato veterano said:


> ... una cuestión que tengo desde hace muchísimo tiempo.


Si le reconforta, esto es lo que dice la RAE de usarlo como un simple pretérito:
«A veces encontramos la forma _-ra_, no ya como pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, sino como un pretérito cualquiera de indicativo.
_Se comenta el discurso que anoche pronunciara el Presidente  _(en vez de _ pronunció_).
Esta construcción no está justificada en modo alguno por la tradición del idioma».​[RAE: _Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española_, § 3.15.6a-b]
​Lo que alguna vez fue un recurso de la literatura se ha extendido a un vicio del periodismo y algún que otro escritor. 
No hay diferencia alguna, tan solo tratan de sonar distinto con algo que no es sino retrógrado.


----------



## autrex2811

Novato veterano said:


> Micafe,
> 
> ¡Ay, ay, ay!  Tu comentario "...se puede usar el pretérito en vez del subjuntivo _*sin cambiar demasiado el sentido de la frase*_."  es lo que me hace desesperar de aprender las sutilezas de significado  del español.   Es ese "espacio" de diferencia entre un tiempo verbal y  otro que es lo difícil de apreciar para uno que no es hispanohablante de  toda la vida.  ¿Quieres tratar de explicarme la diferencia entre usar _*fue*_ y _*fuera*_ en el ejemplo mío que citas?
> 
> Te  confieso que para mí en casi todos los ejemplos de la larga lista que  cité, el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo no tiene pies ni cabeza.   ¿Cómo se puede hablar acerca de personas, lugares y hechos históricos,  en una palabra *hechos*, en el subjuntivo?  Por ejemplo, "Pertenece al Templo Mayor de lo que* FUERA* la Gran Tenochtitlan."  ¿Cómo *FUERA*?  Se sabe que existió, que era la capital de los aztecas, que Cortés la conquistó, etc., etc.  Usar *FUERA* me sugiere que se pone en duda su existencia.  ¿Se puede usar tanto _*fue*_ como *fuera* en este ejemplo?  Si sí, ¿cuál es la diferencia de significado?
> 
> Gracias por tu paciencia, pero esta es una cuestión que tengo desde hace muchísimo tiempo.



Le pondré otros ejemplos:

Como usted bien lo *inteligiera / hubo inteligido / inteligió.*
En aquella época, cuando los romanos *despojaran / habían despojado* a los cartaginenses.
Aquel hombre de quien se me *hablara / había hablado / hubo hablado / habló*, es la persona más obcecada y grosera.

En estos usos, la forma en "-ra" adopta cualquiera de los indicativos en negritas. PERO, PERO, sí hay que tener mucho cuidado con el uso de "-ra", no siempre es ni será posible esa significación y reversibilidad. Ya conoce otro de los tantos usos del subjuntivo en "-ra", que es un punto a y parte en lo que a las reglas gramaticales atañe; las cuales son algo escuetas y no contemplan bien este uso. Por este motivo, le aconsejo que use los pretéritos de indicativo pertinentes, a fin de evitarle una confusión que quizás ahora ya le dé mareos. Cuando ya tenga el dominio suficiente de este uso, ya verá que le será facilísimo aplicarlo; que no es cosa del otro mundo. En este momento podría darle las reglas de este uso, pero como le reitero, no deseo saturarlo de información ni que se me confunda más; además no soy muy adepto a explicar gramática, sólo me baso en la visualización. No obstante, cuando usted guste, en otro día y en un mensaje privado sí podría explicárselo cuanto mejor me fuere posible a fin de que vaya usted comprendiendo este uso.

Saludos.
Un placer nuevamente.


----------



## micafe

Novato veterano said:


> Micafe,
> 
> ¡Ay, ay, ay!  Tu comentario "...se puede usar el pretérito en vez del subjuntivo _*sin cambiar demasiado el sentido de la frase*_."  es lo que me hace desesperar de aprender las sutilezas de significado  del español.   Es ese "espacio" de diferencia entre un tiempo verbal y  otro que es lo difícil de apreciar para uno que no es hispanohablante de  toda la vida.  ¿Quieres tratar de explicarme la diferencia entre usar _*fue*_ y _*fuera*_ en el ejemplo mío que citas?



Lee el final del comentario de S.V. que está muy interesante. Tal vez puedas olvidarte del Subjuntivo... no siempre!!!


----------



## Novato veterano

autrex2811 said:


> Saludos.
> 
> En los usos que usted escribió, *sí tiene mucho que ver la obviedad* como usted bien lo inteligiera o comprendiera, pues la gran mayoría de los ejemplos que proporcionó corresponden a un uso histórico, una herencia del latín al español; cuando en latín la forma "amave*ram*" es un indicativo. Las reglas gramaticales actuales se dan un frentazo cuando se descubren usos vivos, no sólo en literatura sino en la lengua hablada en algunas regiones hispanas. Cuando un uso es histórico, las reglas gramaticales no son un medio viable para tratar de explicar una variante lingüística que pervive en el desarrollo y evolución de una lengua. No digo que las reglas gramaticales no sirvan; es que es una evolución de la lengua y más le tocaría intervenir en este terreno a la lingüística histórica a fin de dilucidar este tipo de formas lingüísticas alternas.
> 
> Por otro lado, pues, ¿qué cree?, que sí se puede decir "_*...se ha iniciado con la conferencia inaugural pronunciada por el que fuera / fue vicepresidente*_..." y en realidad el significado es el mismo, sería decisión propia de quien lo haya escrito en ese momento. Cuando es posibile esta reversibilidad, sólo a uno le queda decir mentalmente o éste o éste. Le diré que con la forma "-se" sí lo he llegado a oír o leer, pero es tantísimo menos común que con la forma en "-ra", por allí se argumenta que sería "un error", pero esto yo me lo reservo; empero, yo le recomiendo que en estos usos emplee más la forma en "-ra". Ahora bien, este uso, al igual que con los demás, es un proceso mental, como decir en inglés "I'd rather go" y "I prefer to read / reading (corríjame si alguno de éstos está mal)". Son formas de decir algo similar.
> 
> Un gusto


----------



## duvija

Si fuera posible, dejen de acusar a los periodistas de 'viciosos' . No hacen más que 'estirar' el idioma en lugares donde en la calle, no sucede. No los defiendo, pero tampoco es para tanto.


----------



## k-in-sc

To me, that use of the subjunctive has something in common with English "would" constructions like "the boy who would become the 14th president."


----------



## Novato veterano

autrex2811 y S.V., les agradezco muchísimo sus aclaraciones de esta cuestión.  Me han ayudado mucho a entender los dos usos.  ¿Saben si tiene un nombre en particular el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo en lugar del pretérito? 

Hace años unos amigos mexicanos me dijeron que se usa en el lenguaje muy formal (no en el hablado) para comunicar que la acción todavía no se había ocurrido desde la perspectiva del momento en el pasado a que se refiere, no de ahora, o porque comunica algo de la grandeza de algo.  ¿Qué opinan de estas explicaciones?

autrex2811, en el segundo párrafo de tu mensaje anterior #9 dijiste *¿qué cree?*  En ese contexto, ¿es equivalente a _*What do you know?*_, una exclamación de sorpresa?  También, me pusiste tres ejemplos en inglés: *"I'd rather go" y "I prefer to read / reading (corríjame si alguno de éstos está mal).*  Los dos primeros se dicen; el tercero, no.  Pero, se puede decir _I prefer to *be*_ _reading_. para comunicar la idea de una acción en progreso en cierto momento.

Les reitero cuánto les agradezco su ayuda con esta cuestión.


----------



## k-in-sc

There's nothing wrong with "I prefer reading" if it's clear what the alternative is.


----------



## Novato veterano

Agreed, k-in-sc, perhaps I mistakenly read it as _I prefer to reading._  Duh!


----------



## Novato veterano

k-in-sc said:


> To me, that use of the subjunctive has something in common with English "would" constructions like "the boy who would become the 14th president."



I think that works for some of the examples I posted, but not in all of them, in particular, the following, as the action described in the imperfect subjunctive took place earlier: 

Desde 1979, cuando la primera retrospectiva de Botero *fuera* presentada en el Hirshhorn Museum [1] de Washington, sus exposiciones a través del mundo no se detuvieron.  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_Botero 11-11-12

El 18 de diciembre de 1597 acababa su existencia la que *fuese* amante del emperador Carlos V, siendo enterrada en la iglesia de San Sebastián mártir del Monasterio de Montehano, en Escalante (Cantabria). http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bárbara_Blomberg  1-14-13 Bárbara Blomberg Wikipedia

_*This one would be down right ghoulish.  I've always thought that*__* Carlos V probably was a little unhinged toward the end of his life in the Monastery of Yuste setting and resetting his many clocks, but *_*applying the "would" principle here would turn him into a bonafide necrophiliac!!!*

A la derecha de la UCD, Manuel Fraga, quien *fuera*  ministro portavoz y de Turismo durante los años del desarrollismo  franquista y, posteriormente, vicepresidente y ministro de Interior del  primer gobierno del rey Juan Carlos,

La IV edición de las Jornadas ‘Prensa e Iglesia en la España  Contemporánea’, organizadas por la Facultad de Humanidades y Ciencias de  la Comunicación de la Universidad CEU San Pablo, y que este año se  consagran al análisis de la influencia de la Editorial Católica en la  Historia de España, se ha iniciado con la conferencia inaugural  pronunciada por el que *fue / fuera* vicepresidente del Gobierno, Alfonso Osorio.


----------



## k-in-sc

No, the time sequence thing doesn't apply to all of them, but it seems to me that the difference in tone between optional subjunctive and preterite is similar to the difference between pompous-sounding "what would be the first ..." and plain old "(what was) the first ..."


----------



## S.V.

Actually, the English construction using _would_ has an exact equivalent in Spanish, ever so present in history books: _El niño que se convertiría en presidente_. Though, it is special in that it does set the time of the action as something that _would_ come after a past event: _El país cerró sus puertas, sin embargo, después sería invadido por las fuerzas europeas.
_


Novato veterano said:


> Hace años unos amigos mexicanos me dijeron que se usa en el lenguaje muy formal (no en el hablado) [...] o porque comunica algo de la grandeza de algo. ¿Qué opinan de estas explicaciones?


It isn't so hard to see why, if some natives might see it that way, it has found its way to the hands of journalists. Maybe it used to have that connotation, and it might still be found to have some meaning in literature; but its indiscriminate use by some has only degenerated into a vice, and it is as _solemn_ as faux-intellectual is intellectual.

P.S. Though, I guess I must agree with Duvija, it doesn't matter _that_ much... Few things do.


----------



## k-in-sc

You're right that the historical conditional, or whatever it's called, is the same in both languages. So that's not really a good analogy.


----------



## S.V.

Por cierto, ya que nadie ha mencionado mucho sobre su uso: este está delimitado «fundamentalmente a oraciones relativas, a oraciones temporales introducidas por _después_ (de) _que_ y _desde_ _que_ y a oraciones comparativas introducidas por _como_».1 No es tan complicado.

En realidad no es una construcción paralela al pluscuamperfecto —aun menos al pretérito—. Se podría entender incluso que, por ser usado en construcciones donde normalmente el hablante se encontraría con el subjuntivo, es quizá por influencia de este hecho que ha persistido hasta hoy.


----------



## SevenDays

Novato veterano said:


> I think that works for some of the examples I posted, but not in all of them, in particular, the following, as the action described in the imperfect subjunctive took place earlier:
> 
> Desde 1979, cuando la primera retrospectiva de Botero *fuera* presentada en el Hirshhorn Museum [1] de Washington, sus exposiciones a través del mundo no se detuvieron. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_Botero 11-11-12
> 
> El 18 de diciembre de 1597 acababa su existencia la que *fuese* amante del emperador Carlos V, siendo enterrada en la iglesia de San Sebastián mártir del Monasterio de Montehano, en Escalante (Cantabria). http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bárbara_Blomberg 1-14-13 Bárbara Blomberg Wikipedia
> 
> _*This one would be down right ghoulish. I've always thought that*__* Carlos V probably was a little unhinged toward the end of his life in the Monastery of Yuste setting and resetting his many clocks, but *_*applying the "would" principle here would turn him into a bonafide necrophiliac!!!*
> 
> A la derecha de la UCD, Manuel Fraga, quien *fuera* ministro portavoz y de Turismo durante los años del desarrollismo franquista y, posteriormente, vicepresidente y ministro de Interior del primer gobierno del rey Juan Carlos,
> 
> La IV edición de las Jornadas ‘Prensa e Iglesia en la España Contemporánea’, organizadas por la Facultad de Humanidades y Ciencias de la Comunicación de la Universidad CEU San Pablo, y que este año se consagran al análisis de la influencia de la Editorial Católica en la Historia de España, se ha iniciado con la conferencia inaugural pronunciada por el que *fue / fuera* vicepresidente del Gobierno, Alfonso Osorio.



Add my two cents to this discussion (which may not be worth that much).

We use “fuera” in contexts like your examples because _we see it_, _we feel it_, as indicative, and as such, it becomes an alternative to “había sido” or “fue.” This phenomenon is explained by saying that the imperfect subjunctive *–ra *was indicative in Latin, and in contexts like yours, it retains that meaning today. Now, I doubt that most of us think “-ra comes from Latin, so I’m going to use it that way;” we use it, at least those of us who do (rarely, occasionally or routinely) simply because we’ve grown up with it; we see it in books; we hear it on television. Past indicative -ra is part of our discourse, of our linguistic culture, much to the dismay of some grammarians. The objection, of course, is that Spanish _may come _from Latin but_ it is not _Latin; accordingly, let –ra do its job where it properly belongs; to use it in the sphere of “what happened” (which is factual and therefore real) is seen, by some, as pedantic, archaic or simply wrong. Just keep in mind the two sides of this coin. In your own writing, you'll never go wrong if you stick to "había sido" or "fue" for "what happened." Now, once you accept the past indicative use of –ra, then it comes as no surprise that –ra displaces other forms of the indicative. “Había sido” and “fue” are perfective; they denote completed actions in the past. By contrast, "fuera" is imperfect; it denotes something as _ongoing_. The imperfect is often called the present in the past; the imperfect presents the past as_ unfolding_. Thus, "quien *fuera* ministro," is felt as _more vivid_, _more descriptive_, than "quien fue ministro" or "quien había sido ministro," which are seen as too factual, too objective (at least to some). In other contexts, the speaker may simply use use "fuera" to state the obvious: _John F. Kennedy, quien *fuera* presidente de los Estados Unidos, _because everybody _knows_ that JFK *was* president (at least those of a certain age). 

(By the way, some supporters of indicative –ra do object to the use of "fuese" in this manner, because -se has no roots in Latin; -se is subjunctive in Spanish as it was in Latin; it has no indicative meaning.)

Cheers


----------



## Novato veterano

Seven Days, 

This historical/linguistic/sociological presentation on the "indicative use of -ra" is really interesting and enlightening.  Thank you for taking the time to lay it out.  Your two cents sure enriched my knowledge bank. If I would like to do more research on it, do you have any recommended sources?

And cheers to you!


----------



## duvija

SevenDays said:


> (By the way, some supporters of indicative –ra do object to the use of "fuese" in this manner, because -se has no roots in Latin; -se is subjunctive in Spanish as it was in Latin; it has no indicative meaning.)
> 
> Cheers



And as usual, I have to say that in Uruguay we use also the -se in these situations too. OK< we are 'seístas' and don't make a difference between -se and -ra (proven by statistics of usage in newspapers, which is not without problems)


----------



## SevenDays

Novato veterano said:


> Seven Days,
> 
> This historical/linguistic/sociological presentation on the "indicative use of -ra" is really interesting and enlightening. Thank you for taking the time to lay it out. Your two cents sure enriched my knowledge bank. If I would like to do more research on it, do you have any recommended sources?
> 
> And cheers to you!



I think your best bet would be books or other sources on _sintáxis histórica_, _estudios de español_, and the like, that look at the evolution of the Spanish language, rather than grammar or usage books, which might dispense with the topic in one or two lines and simply conclude that it's pedantic or archaic. Quickly looking around the internet, this book seems ok, from what I gathered by glancing at pages 311-312. The problem with *-ra *used as a past indicative is not really its use, but rather its *overuse*, which has an overkill effect. In the hands of a careful writer, it can be quite an expressive rhetorical device.
Cheers


----------



## SevenDays

That link didn't work. Perhaps it will now.
See here


----------



## Novato veterano

Excelente la información en esa fuente, SevenDays.  Muy amable.


----------



## autrex2811

Novato veterano said:


> autrex2811 y S.V., les agradezco muchísimo sus aclaraciones de esta cuestión.  Me han ayudado mucho a entender los dos usos.  ¿Saben si tiene un nombre en particular el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo en lugar del pretérito?
> 
> Hace años unos amigos mexicanos me dijeron que se usa en el lenguaje muy formal (no en el hablado) para comunicar que la acción todavía no se había ocurrido desde la perspectiva del momento en el pasado a que se refiere, no de ahora, o porque comunica algo de la grandeza de algo.  ¿Qué opinan de estas explicaciones?
> 
> autrex2811, en el segundo párrafo de tu mensaje anterior #9 dijiste *¿qué cree?*  En ese contexto, ¿es equivalente a _*What do you know?*_, una exclamación de sorpresa?  También, me pusiste tres ejemplos en inglés: *"I'd rather go" y "I prefer to read / reading (corríjame si alguno de éstos está mal).*  Los dos primeros se dicen; el tercero, no.  Pero, se puede decir _I prefer to *be*_ _reading_. para comunicar la idea de una acción en progreso en cierto momento.
> 
> Les reitero cuánto les agradezco su ayuda con esta cuestión.



Buen día.

Gracias por las aclaraciones en inglés, pero sí, en inglés quería decir "I prefer reading". Ahora bien, ese uso tan peculiar del imperfecto de subjuntivo por algún pretérito de indicativo no tiene en sí un nombre, quizás un imperfecto de subjuntivo histórico, pero no es oficial. En lo de que éste sea culto, puede que sí lo sea y es posible que tenga un uso aún más vivo en lengua escrita; habría que comprobarlo mediante un estudio sociolingüístico.

Decir "*Los castrati, quienes **tuvieran (tuvieron)** voces hermosísimas para el canto y fuera del sonido de voz humana, se convirtieron en verdaderos mitos del bel canto.*", para mí no es más culto que decir "...tuvieron...", pero según este comentario que le hicieron unos amigos mexicanos suyos: "*Hace años unos amigos mexicanos me dijeron que se usa en el lenguaje muy formal (no en el hablado) para comunicar que la acción todavía no se había ocurrido desde la perspectiva del momento en el pasado a que se refiere, no de ahora, o porque comunica algo de la grandeza de algo.", *hablamos de que ya hay otra perspectiva además de lo culto: que se enaltece la grandeza del que tomó parte en ese hecho. Esto es muy interesante; y desde su perspectiva, suena también muy razonable. Para que no tenga tantos conflictos, emplee esta variante más en lengua escrita para engrandecer a la persona y al hecho; entonces, con base en la opinión de la gente digamos "vox pópuli, vox Dei".

En lo que a la expresión "¿qué cree?", sí tiene ese matiz de dar una sorpresa, como en: "¿*Qué cree*? Que se ganó la lotería". Me parece sí es equivalente a "What do you know?" del inglés.

Espero esto le aclare un poco más sus dudas.
Un gusto.


----------



## k-in-sc

SevenDays said:


> “Había sido”  and “fue” are perfective; they denote completed actions in the past. By  contrast, "fuera" is imperfect; it denotes something as _ongoing_.


Maybe this is why it seemed to me to have something in common with the historical conditional.


----------

